# Imprintables Warehouse Debuts New, User-Friendly Website



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Imprintables Warehouse, Imprintables Warehouse, an online distributor of equipment and supplies for heat-applied graphics and signage, has revamped its e-commerce website to improve the overall experience for customers.

Find any product with just a few clicks using the new main menu, left-hand filters, and simplified product breakdown. A smart search box generates a product listing from a keyword that takes you directly to a product page. Not sure what you need? Check out the equipment buying guide, which offers a way to quickly compare features, price, and applications. 

Every product page features resources that include application instructions, specifications, certifications, videos, a PMS color chart, and product reviews. If you’re still not certain, a new interactive forum allows you to ask questions, discuss pros and cons with other customers, and stay informed about trends and news in the industry. The new, live chat feature enables visitors to get questions answered immediately from the Imprintables customer service and sales team.

Also new are product bundles that group compatible equipment, tools, and materials together and are offered at a discounted price making it easy for newcomers to jump right in and get started. Veteran users will appreciate the clearance page, which offers special deals on regularly stocked products while supplies last. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign making equipment and supplies. Their online selection includes vinyl cutters, printer/cutters, Stahls’ heat presses, heat-applied, and sign vinyl materials. For more information, visit Imprintables Warehouse, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

